# What Would YOU Do - Stealing Your Dog's Pic???



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

To my surprise this morning...I noticed where a member of one of the French Bulldog groups I belong on Facebook has taken my profile pic of Yogi and made it her own. I, personally, thought this was rude especially without asking. I mean she blantaly stole my doggies picture! Should this be a compliment or wrong???

On a side note, I do not know this lady and we have never conversed.

My profile: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1421357000

Her profile: https://www.facebook.com/#!/lucille.robertson1

Opinions or thoughts, please....


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well maybe she's already been found out! When I clicked on your link, the picture came right up! 
Very Cute btw!!
Her link said the page was unavailable...??


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be thrilled.. I'd send her a message asking her to remove it and go from there. This is one reason why I've considered adding copyrights to all of my pictures.. god that'd take forever!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Khan said:


> Well maybe she's already been found out! When I clicked on your link, the picture came right up!
> Very Cute btw!!
> Her link said the page was unavailable...??


Thank You! Ummm, link works for me and profile pic is still there. 



kady05 said:


> I wouldn't be thrilled.. I'd send her a message asking her to remove it and go from there. This is one reason why I've considered adding copyrights to all of my pictures.. god that'd take forever!


I was going to send her a message but her profile doesn't have the message tab available. This is the second time this has happened with pics of him. I would never even think of utilizing someone else's pic and especially if I didn't know them.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Links work for me. Cute pic! But wrong that she's using it.

I would try adding her as a friend, so then even if she declines, she will know that you know about her and her profile pic, and she may change it. If she accepts your friend request, you can talk to her about it (or can you talk to her on the french bulldog site?)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It doesn't work for me ether. But that is very strange why would someone do that. I would not like that. One more reason I don't want to be on facebook. But I guess it is a compliment.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Links work for me. Cute pic! But wrong that she's using it.
> 
> I would try adding her as a friend, so then even if she declines, she will know that you know about her and her profile pic, and she may change it. If she accepts your friend request, you can talk to her about it (or can you talk to her on the french bulldog site?)


Thanks Hayley! So funny, I just did that...sent her a friend request. I'm a laid back person and not much gets under my skin at all but this just rubbed me the wrong way. 

I thought about saying something on the group page but didn't want to start something in the open when it's just regarding the two of us. I still may just ask why she is using my dogs pic if she does not accpet my friend request. Not COOL!



Herzo said:


> It doesn't work for me ether. But that is very strange why would someone do that. I would not like that. One more reason I don't want to be on facebook. But I guess it is a compliment.


I thought it was strange too. I guess, it is a compliment but not right in my opinion...make a comment on the pic but not use it for yourself.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When I was selling on ebay, you could check and see if they had downloaded the photo to their own server, of if they were connecting directly to yours. If they were connecting to yours, you could change the photo to say something about the person using the photo being a thief. It was pretty funny, really.

I guess you couldn't do that with an avatar, though - they are most likely putting it into their own account.

People do stuff like this all the time. i never understood why. I wouldn't want to show someone else's dog under my name - it would be like saying my dog wasn't good enough to show a photo.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I would be pissed beyond pisstivity!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i would take it as an annoying compliment and i would
contact them through a pm. i would thank them for
liking my dog so much but i would tell them i want the pics
removed. if that didn't work i would contact a Mod.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When I used to do eBay people would steal my pictures of stuff that I was selling all the time. It was like they were too lazy or incompetent to take their own pictures. I always put a notice on my ads that the item they saw in my picture was the actual item and not just a generic picture taken from someone else! 

I know that I have used other peoples pictures in things like term paper reports but they are always pictures that are out on open domain. I've never taken one off of someones personal age. 

There must be a way to encrypt your pictures so that doesn't happened. I'm sure Jon would know how to do that :biggrin1:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

nupe said:


> I would be pissed beyond pisstivity!!


Love the word "pisstivity"



doggiedad said:


> i would take it as an annoying compliment and i would
> contact them through a pm. i would thank them for
> liking my dog so much but i would tell them i want the pics
> removed. if that didn't work i would contact a Mod.


Thanks for the response. She is ignoring my friend request but posting in the group...so, I put a nice comment about liking my dogs pic so much but would appreciate her removing it from her profile. We'll see what happens. I am rather annoyed...perfect description of how I feel.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I would be SUPER POed!!

and I would report her straight to FB....screw the nice way around...I would be taking it RIGHT to the people who can do something about it!! :heh:

(But thats just me!!:tongue


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have taken pictures of Abi's Rhett and put them on my computer in my iphoto to use his pattern on a paint horse I was drawing since Rhett has such a unique BC pattern but she knows about it and I didn't keep them on my computer. He's not my dog... I love using dogs as patterns for horses but would never claim the picture or dog as my own. I would be flattered if someone wanted to draw Buck or Dude or something but when someone starts posting pictures of someone else's dogs as their profile picture on fb... that's kind of creepy. 

I would try talking to her to at least be able to say that you tried but if she doesn't, then I would definitely forget trying to be nice.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have taken pictures of Abi's Rhett and put them on my computer in my iphoto to use his pattern on a paint horse I was drawing since Rhett has such a unique BC pattern but she knows about it and I didn't keep them on my computer. He's not my dog... I love using dogs as patterns for horses but would never claim the picture or dog as my own. I would be flattered if someone wanted to draw Buck or Dude or something but when someone starts posting pictures of someone else's dogs as their profile picture on fb... that's kind of creepy.
> 
> I would try talking to her to at least be able to say that you tried but if she doesn't, then I would definitely forget trying to be nice.



HAHAHAA....And now, Im reporting you!!:tongue:

Na...that kind of thing is TOTALLY fine by me, Ive offered my shots of my dogs, cats and horses to artist as long as they state that either they arent their pics or better yet state me as the owner of the picture/original shot......but blatantly stealing Yogi's Mom's picture....well that would make me a mad spider!!!!:mad2: :spider: :mad2:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHAA....And now, Im reporting you!!:tongue:
> 
> Na...that kind of thing is TOTALLY fine by me, Ive offered my shots of my dogs, cats and horses to artist as long as they state that either they arent their pics or better yet state me as the owner of the picture/original shot......but blatantly stealing Yogi's Mom's picture....well that would make me a mad spider!!!!:mad2: :spider: :mad2:


That spider is creepy... Actually, I keep meaning to ask you if you want that picture. It's pretty much just a doodle but since it is supposed to be "Rhett" I thought you might want it. Haha.

I would be LIVID if I found out that someone was using Buck's picture as their profile picture...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> That spider is creepy... Actually, I keep meaning to ask you if you want that picture. It's pretty much just a doodle but since it is supposed to be "Rhett" I thought you might want it. Haha.
> 
> I would be LIVID if I found out that someone was using Buck's picture as their profile picture...


YES...I thought it was ADORABLE...and TOTALLY want it!!LOL

And yes...agreed! I had someone who asked if they could use a shot of Mystic(that they had TOTALLY altered) as their avatar on a forum....I was fine with it...as long as if any one asked they said that it was mine......but they had played with it enough(with my consent) that you couldnt even see it was her...but hmmm....Yogi's mom's thing is TOTALLY different!!!

EDIT TO ADD:

Missy, check this out....https://www.facebook.com/legal/copyright.php


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> YES...I thought it was ADORABLE...and TOTALLY want it!!LOL
> 
> And yes...agreed! I had someone who asked if they could use a shot of Mystic(that they had TOTALLY altered) as their avatar on a forum....I was fine with it...as long as if any one asked they said that it was mine......but they had played with it enough(with my consent) that you couldnt even see it was her...but hmmm....Yogi's mom's thing is TOTALLY different!!!
> 
> ...


Well, next time we meet up for meat remind me to bring it and I will  I still need my magnet(s). I can't remember how many I bought... (well, have almost bought)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Well, next time we meet up for meat remind me to bring it and I will  I still need my magnet(s). I can't remember how many I bought... (well, have almost bought)


HAHA, yes...they are sitting on my freezer, well the doggie freezer, waiting for you!:tongue:
(And you are buying one, but Im giving you-or that is ya'll Jeep-one of the extras that Natalie and Jon gave me!:biggrin


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, yes...they are sitting on my freezer, well the doggie freezer, waiting for you!:tongue:
> (And you are buying one, but Im giving you-or that is ya'll Jeep-one of the extras that Natalie and Jon gave me!:biggrin


Ok. I remember now. Haha. Thanks


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I would be SUPER POed!!
> 
> and I would report her straight to FB....screw the nice way around...I would be taking it RIGHT to the people who can do something about it!! :heh:
> 
> (But thats just me!!:tongue


Well she has totally ignored me which makes it even worse...I mean, really...if you're going to have the nerve to use someone else's dogs pic then respond to it!



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have taken pictures of Abi's Rhett and put them on my computer in my iphoto to use his pattern on a paint horse I was drawing since Rhett has such a unique BC pattern but she knows about it and I didn't keep them on my computer. He's not my dog... I love using dogs as patterns for horses but would never claim the picture or dog as my own. I would be flattered if someone wanted to draw Buck or Dude or something but when someone starts posting pictures of someone else's dogs as their profile picture on fb... that's kind of creepy.
> 
> I would try talking to her to at least be able to say that you tried but if she doesn't, then I would definitely forget trying to be nice.


Oh, if it was a friend or a family member would totally be fine and would not need to ask for all I care. When you do not even know the person at all...yes, creepy. Well sent a friend request because she doesn't have the message tab active and posted a message on The French Bulldog group but have been ignored. Nice hasn't worked.

I, also, would be very flattered if an artist wanted to use one of my animals for a subject.



Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHAA....And now, Im reporting you!!:tongue:
> 
> Na...that kind of thing is TOTALLY fine by me, Ive offered my shots of my dogs, cats and horses to artist as long as they state that either they arent their pics or better yet state me as the owner of the picture/original shot......but blatantly stealing Yogi's Mom's picture....well that would make me a mad spider!!!!:mad2: :spider: :mad2:


Abi, you always make me smile!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I would definately do a copyright on my pictures if someone started taking and posting any of my pictures. or at least make them put a note on the bottom of the picture that says who's dog it really is.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

*Update:* She has now changed her profile pic from my Yogi to supposedly her own French Bulldogs. She stated that she did not know it was my own personal picture and my personal dog. Well, why would I have posted as such on the French Bulldog group...who knows.

Side note: I have rescinded my friend request...of course. 

Thank You everyone for your input!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

If you keep using these excessively adorable pictures of Yogi as your avatar, I might steal his picture myself.. just so I can stare at the cuteness!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

kady05 said:


> If you keep using these excessively adorable pictures of Yogi as your avatar, I might steal his picture myself.. just so I can stare at the cuteness!


Aww you're too sweet and Yogi thanks you, lol!!!

He may be the cute one but you've got yourself some gaw-juss doggies!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

frogdog said:


> *Update:* She has now changed her profile pic from my Yogi to supposedly her own French Bulldogs. *She stated that she did not know it was my own personal picture and my personal dog*.


That makes zero sense to me.... a gorgeous, clear, posed shot and she didn't think it's someone's personal photo?! BS! Like the rest have said, I guess it's flattery, but it's stealing too....and that would piss me off! Glad you got it all squared away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> *Update:* She has now changed her profile pic from my Yogi to supposedly her own French Bulldogs. She stated that she did not know it was my own personal picture and my personal dog. Well, why would I have posted as such on the French Bulldog group...who knows.
> 
> Side note: I have rescinded my friend request...of course.
> 
> Thank You everyone for your input!


I would be inclined to give her the benefit of the doubt if it were 1998 instead of 2011. People just aren't that ignorant of photos these days unless they never get on the internet.

Glad she changed her photo. If everyone posted a dog that wasn't their own, what would be the point of an avatar?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Well she has totally ignored me which makes it even worse...I mean, really...if you're going to have the nerve to use someone else's dogs pic then respond to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE indeed considered drawing Yogi many times. I just don't know how well it would turn out. Haha. I prefer to draw dogs I "know" like Rhett and Yogi because I have been able to see them from more angles and have a better idea of how they are built. I'm no professional but I do enjoy drawing.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure she knew it was your pup!! Believe it or not, back when everyone used to use Myspace I had a few friends find people on there that were using their pictures and faking they were them :/ ! Its scary/ creepy what some people do! That lady was probably telling people Yogi was her dog... some people :tsk:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> I'm sure she knew it was your pup!! Believe it or not, back when everyone used to use Myspace I had a few friends find people on there that were using their pictures and faking they were them :/ ! Its scary/ creepy what some people do! That lady was probably telling people Yogi was her dog... some people :tsk:


That happened to my cousin on facebook - someone had photos of her and her boyfriend on a facebook page, claiming to be some other girl and her boyfriend... I dunno why they do that kind of thing?? seems a bit predatory to me...


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> That happened to my cousin on facebook - someone had photos of her and her boyfriend on a facebook page, claiming to be some other girl and her boyfriend... I dunno why they do that kind of thing?? seems a bit predatory to me...


It does seem predatory! I bet whoever is sitting behind that screen uses other peoples pictures as an alter ego and tries to get people to meet with them:shocked: ! It really is a scary thing and even if it's just someone taking a picture of your dog, that still seems like a violation. I hope your cousin reported that weirdo!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

minnieme said:


> That makes zero sense to me.... a gorgeous, clear, posed shot and she didn't think it's someone's personal photo?! BS! Like the rest have said, I guess it's flattery, but it's stealing too....and that would piss me off! Glad you got it all squared away.


Thanks and I call BS also!



xellil said:


> I would be inclined to give her the benefit of the doubt if it were 1998 instead of 2011. People just aren't that ignorant of photos these days unless they never get on the internet.
> 
> Glad she changed her photo. If everyone posted a dog that wasn't their own, what would be the point of an avatar?


Thank You and exactly...my last dog was always commented on as having "a face only a mother could love" but to me he was the most adorable and would have never posted another dog in his place.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I HAVE indeed considered drawing Yogi many times. I just don't know how well it would turn out. Haha. I prefer to draw dogs I "know" like Rhett and Yogi because I have been able to see them from more angles and have a better idea of how they are built. I'm no professional but I do enjoy drawing.


Draw away...would be totally flattered. Also, there is no such thing as bad art...it's art!



biancaDB said:


> I'm sure she knew it was your pup!! Believe it or not, back when everyone used to use Myspace I had a few friends find people on there that were using their pictures and faking they were them :/ ! Its scary/ creepy what some people do! That lady was probably telling people Yogi was her dog... some people :tsk:


CREEPY! I actually deleted Yogi's pics off the French Bulldog groups on FB after this happened. I hadn't posted anything on there in prob 6 months and first time back this happened. I know someone that had their English Bulldog pics stolen off FB and painted without consent. Then the person turned around and tried to sell the art to the owner. Crazy!



hmbutler said:


> That happened to my cousin on facebook - someone had photos of her and her boyfriend on a facebook page, claiming to be some other girl and her boyfriend... I dunno why they do that kind of thing?? seems a bit predatory to me...


Majorly, seems the person would be a little off their rocker.



biancaDB said:


> It does seem predatory! I bet whoever is sitting behind that screen uses other peoples pictures as an alter ego and tries to get people to meet with them:shocked: ! It really is a scary thing and even if it's just someone taking a picture of your dog, that still seems like a violation. I hope your cousin reported that weirdo!


I felt if someone would steal a pic of your dog and use it as their profile what would stop them from doing the same with a child's photo. This is one thing bad about the internet and one of the reasons my boyfriend hates FB. We leave ourselves open to something happening like this.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Aww you're too sweet and Yogi thanks you, lol!!!
> 
> He may be the cute one but you've got yourself some gaw-juss doggies!


Well thanks  I've always wanted a Frenchie, specifically a cream colored male!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

That was me...wanted a Frenchie and only a creme. I think next year we may add another to the family but not sure what color.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It's me. I stole his pictures


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, well hell why didn't you just say so...then, I could have just stold Murph's cutie pic. :biggrin:


----------

